# crime/drug, social issues in B.C/Ontario



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we are hoping to move to the Okanagan valley region in B.C. and although we know everywhere in the world experiences crime, drug issues. We just wondered if anyone out there knows of any particularly bad areas towns??? Or any good areas??? We have been told Kelowna has a lot of crime/gangs and drug issues is this as bad as it sounds??? and how bad is it in comparison with the u.k??

many thanks


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi we are hoping to move to the Okanagan valley region in B.C. and although we know everywhere in the world experiences crime, drug issues. We just wondered if anyone out there knows of any particularly bad areas towns??? Or any good areas??? We have been told Kelowna has a lot of crime/gangs and drug issues is this as bad as it sounds??? and how bad is it in comparison with the u.k??
> 
> many thanks


Hi,
Kelowna does not suffer any worse drug problems than any other town or city of its size.We have been here 10 years now,you see very little evidence of the problem unless you go looking for it.
Crime in Kelowna has never been a major concern of ours,but of course it is something to be concerned about when choosing a place to live.
We feel very safe here,you can walk the streets at night without the fear of being mugged.
Gangs in town are not a concern either,yes they exist,but they do not hassle the general public.
We have two young girls,and i would move in a heart beat if i thought this was not a safe and good town to bring them up in.
Belive me,you should not have any concerns with regards your familys safety.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankyou so much for that we really had our heart set on the Kelowna area and that info threw a real spanner in the works. Can i ask which town /area you live?? We to have 3 young girls aged 8,5 and 2.
Thanks m.field


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,
We live in South East Kelowna,we like it as there is plenrty of space and the house are on quite large lots.
When we moved here it was regarded as a long way out of town,We are only 8 mins from the main shopping mall,so no big deal.
I have sent you a pm,hope you recived it

bc brit


----------

